# New Kenpo Techniques



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

On another forum some of us have been tossing around some new names for kenpo techniques.  Here are a few of what has been submitted.

Lunging Tiger=Diving after the last doughnut in the box at work.

Meditating Dragon=Zoning out while the boss is talking at you

Self Applied Maces (Those teenage years)

Entwining Snakes (returning the kiss of that "eager" girl)

Leaves of Enlightenment (second base)

Charging of the Bull (getting caught by her daddy)

Escaping Devestation (whew bubba!)

Passing wind - an attack from the rear

Grasping the straw - a missed handshake

Grip of disaster - another handshake gone bad

Locking lips - defense against the over affectionate relative

Tiger opens a can of whoop ***!

Dragon gets medieval on your hiney!

Leopard has a Bad day at the office!

Tiger snatches pearls!

Dragon goes postal!

Tiger neuters Dragon!

Talk to the Claw!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2002)

"Tiger neuters Dragon! "

?? You mean this isn't a real one?  My GF will be disappointed.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

Thankfully Tiger neuter Dragon is not a real technique.  Although to anyone who has studied Kenpo  they know how easy it would be to be neutered.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *On another forum some of us have been tossing around some new names for kenpo techniques.  Here are a few of what has been submitted.
> 
> Lunging Tiger=Diving after the last doughnut in the box at work.
> ...



I think the above technique should be changed to the Lunging Homer 

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

Aaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggghhhhhhh  Donut


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

"Punching the Dragon" or "Threading the Weasel?"


----------

